# Drop G 6-string



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey guys, my band recently switched from Drop Bb to Drop G.
I was REALLY diggin' the Dunlop Heavy Core -Heaviest (12-54)
But tuning down has made them a little floppy.
Through searching a little over, I found:

Dunlop Manufacturing :: Strings :: :: Nickel Plated Steel Guitar Strings

and they make a 13-56 set.
does a 54-56 jump make a big difference? I would love to continue using Dunlop, as they've served me well 

I've also heard about Circle K, but I want to hear what you guys have played/suggest!

Thanks so much!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 4, 2013)

to keep the same feel of a .054 in Bb you're going to want a .064
ill suggest CK because they sound better and last longer than other strings iv tried


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 4, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> to keep the same feel of a .054 in Bb you're going to want a .064
> ill suggest CK because they sound better and last longer than other strings iv tried



That's PERFECT. Because I'm ocd and 64 is a favourite number of mine ;D

But can I order a FULL custom set? I've only seen up to .63 and .65 sets

and also that's what I liked about Dunlops, on my Caparison, they show NO wear (and they've been on for 3-4 months)


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 4, 2013)

yep just use the singles page: Circle K Strings - Single Strings - All tensions,scales, gauges | Page 1 of 5

you'll be fine with going with a .065 since they dont have a .064


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds great man, thanks! I deeply appreciate this!

One last quick question before you leave xD
In the near future I'm going to get a Baritone 6. So I'd still be able to use the Dunlop Strings I'm using now on it? (12-54) (because of the longer scale)


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 4, 2013)

whats the scale length on the baritone?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 4, 2013)

I believe it's 27"


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 4, 2013)

you'll need a .060


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 4, 2013)

Dang okay. So you think a 56 will be too floppy on the 25.5 scale? my friend is telling me to throw 13s on there but the .13 pack includes a 56 xD


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 4, 2013)

yea much to floppy also lead work and bends arnt going to be fun on 13s


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 4, 2013)

Ahh dang :/ alright so I'm seeing a circle K pack that's 13-63 that seems pretty legit.
13 would be tight or loose?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 4, 2013)

I personally wouldn't go any thinner than a .70 for G. Feel is one thing and super thick strings are a bit odd at first but the guitar does need to stay in tune. And a .65 in G will vibrate itself out of tune every time it is struck. Unless you pick super light of use very thin picks.

In fact, a .65 is what I use for Bb and A if I feel like going a bit light on the tension.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been using a .057 in Bb/A on my 25" for a while now. Seems just about perfect to me.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 4, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Ahh dang :/ alright so I'm seeing a circle K pack that's 13-63 that seems pretty legit.
> 13 would be tight or loose?



actually looking at it now i think you'll be good with the .013:yesway but you sould go with the .065 for the low G



7stringDemon said:


> I personally wouldn't go any thinner than a .70 for G. Feel is one thing and super thick strings are a bit odd at first but the guitar does need to stay in tune. And a .65 in G will vibrate itself out of tune every time it is struck. Unless you pick super light of use very thin picks.
> 
> In fact, a .65 is what I use for Bb and A if I feel like going a bit light on the tension.


 based on him liking the .054 for Bb he'll be fine. I use a .054 for a low A and i have a hard pick attack and never notice any problems


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 4, 2013)

I always had problems with using a .58 in A. And when I moved to thicker, all of my problems were solved. So I figured I'd share me personal experience 

The tone of thinner strings sure is nice though!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 6, 2013)

^You must like 'em THICK ;D


----------



## Winspear (Feb 6, 2013)

+1 for a 70. That's about the same tension as a 46 E which I certainly wouldn't want to go looser than. Sounds like it would be super tight but it really isn't.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 6, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> +1 for a 70. That's about the same tension as a 46 E which I certainly wouldn't want to go looser than. Sounds like it would be super tight but it really isn't.


 
I used to tune my baritone Telecaster (28.625" scale) to drop G using a custom set from CK. I can't recall every string, but I used a 79 for the low G. It was about the same feel as a my 56 in D on my 25.5" scale. I'm using fatass strings, don't use the same but you can use that as a reference


----------



## 7stringDemon (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh wait! I forgot that I DID put my 25.5" in G before! I used a .80. The tension was good and it intonated fine. And it was a pretty fun string to play on. 

I didn't keep it though because I didn't really like G.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 6, 2013)

HOLY CRAP. 56 in D??!?! That's wayyy too thick for me xD


----------



## Winspear (Feb 6, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> HOLY CRAP. 56 in D??!?! That's wayyy too thick for me xD



Funny thing is it's actually very reasonable tension. 20.9lbs. Just slightly tighter than the 36 A string included in 10-46 sets

Arguably the E in such sets should be a 49 or 50 to match the A..That's the same tension as a 56 D.

For the record even a D'addario 80 wouldn't be that tight in G. So you could say you should use an 80 if you like 10's in standard!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 7, 2013)

I do enjoy bending my strings xD


----------

